# [UPDATE] PUBG Mobile Available Now For Android and iOS in the U.S.



## MeAndHax (Mar 19, 2018)

They did that because they don’t want to be worse than fortnite


----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 19, 2018)

while it's not my favorite game in the world, it's pretty cool that we're getting full ports of console/pc games on our smartphones

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MeAndHax said:


> They did that because they don’t want to be worse than fortnite


it's possible to be worse than fortnite?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 19, 2018)

Does this mean a Switch port is theoretically possible? Hm...


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 19, 2018)

Has anyone tried this on the Shield TV? That's the only platform I intend to get this on rn

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



epickid37 said:


> it's possible to be worse than fortnite?



Fortnite is a weird way to say "gay ripoff of pubg"


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 19, 2018)

Not bad, but the controls are a little funky. Seems to be a little deeper experience than Fortnite, despite missing the building mechanic.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 19, 2018)

*PUBG on MOBILE!!??
*

Time to cramp my thumbs, all while trying to no-scope n00bs!


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 19, 2018)

And then the devs of PUBG claimed Fortnite stole ideas from them
It's pretty curious how they released a mobile port after Fortnite did it huh?


----------



## Blue (Mar 19, 2018)

US only? Oh well there's APKs. Anyone know if it has Bluetooth gamepad support?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2018)

Neither of them (PUBG/Fortnite) are bad games, but neither are necessarily _good games_.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 19, 2018)

maybe they should actually work on making the various other versions and ports so they arnt unoptimized trash, and they wonder why they are losing out to fortnite


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 19, 2018)

meh. PUBG is not my kind of game. And hell, at least Fortnite is f2p.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 19, 2018)

It's cool that mobile is getting more proper games, but this is going to control like shit unless you have a bluetooth gamepad. Anyone playing against PC players is going to be severely disadvantaged. If it even lets you play against PC players that is...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 19, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's cool that mobile is getting more proper games, but this is going to control like shit unless you have a bluetooth gamepad. Anyone playing against PC players is going to be severely disadvantaged. If it even lets you play against PC players that is...


There's no way it'd match mobile against PC, consoles won't even play shooters with PC.

But yeah, touchscreen gaming is bad.  Doubly so for shooters.


----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 19, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> And then the devs of PUBG claimed Fortnite stole ideas from them
> It's pretty curious how they released a mobile port after Fortnite did it huh?


Actually pubg has had a mobile port out for longer than fortnite. It was just exclusive to china


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 19, 2018)

If this is cross-play, I can't wait to see PC players crushing people on phones.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> There's no way it'd match mobile against PC, consoles won't even play shooters with PC.
> 
> But yeah, touchscreen gaming is bad.  Doubly so for shooters.


Consoles are kind of a special case because most of the time they're locked into their own ecosystem. Mobile has no such restrictions. Maybe it wouldn't be the best idea to match mobile users up with PC users, but it should still be an option so that you can play with your PC gamer friends if you'd like.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Mar 20, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> And then the devs of PUBG claimed Fortnite stole ideas from them
> It's pretty curious how they released a mobile port after Fortnite did it huh?



To be fair the standard fortnite game was not getting a whole lot of hype around it until they just happen to decide to launch battle royale at the same time bluhole was releasing pubg, knowing that pubg was using the unreal engine, Epic has even publicly stated they were inspired by pubg to produce it, this isn't the first time Epic has been known to do stuff like this, remember the Too Human lawsuit, Silicon Knights essentially got buried by Epic after they tried to sue for Epic with holding engine updates while pooring resources into Gears of War.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Consoles are kind of a special case because most of the time they're locked into their own ecosystem.


Nah, flatly it's about controller vs mouse, and mouse wins out for shooters 150% of the time.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 20, 2018)

Controller support?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 20, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> meh. PUBG is not my kind of game. And hell, at least Fortnite is f2p.


So is this?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 20, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Nah, flatly it's about controller vs mouse, and mouse wins out for shooters 150% of the time.


Of course. I don't think that's why they don't have crossplay though. Even coop games or games that don't require precise quick movements normally don't.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 20, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> So is this?


No?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Of course. I don't think that's why they don't have crossplay though. Even coop games or games that don't require precise quick movements normally don't.


True, it's also about MS/Sony/Nintendo being stingy.  The one modern example of crossplay is Rocket League.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 20, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> No?


How is it not? I just downloaded and played it on my phone.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> How is it not? I just downloaded and played it on my phone.


Pretty sure he was referring to the original non-mobile version.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 20, 2018)

Xzi said:


> True, it's also about MS/Sony/Nintendo being stingy.  The one modern example of crossplay is Rocket League.


Minecraft did finally get crossplay a while back, but only between the versions based on the same engine, the original desktop version (which was still the best one last time I checked, granted it's been a while since I've played Minecraft) still only works online between people using that version. I guess that would still count as modern given that it's still being updated.
Back when I played Minecraft I would have loved to have a mobile version of it so I could play with my friends on the go. But when they finally made a mobile version it was severely limited compared to the PC version, and had no online. When it did eventually get online (through the Realms thing) it still wasn't as flexible as online in the desktop version and by then I had lost most of my interest in Minecraft anyway.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 20, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Pretty sure he was referring to the original non-mobile version.


Oh, I didn't know that one wasn't f2p. I figured it and Fortnite were nearly exactly the same game.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Oh, I didn't know that one wasn't f2p. I figured it and Fortnite were nearly exactly the same game.


PUBG is $30 on Steam, not sure about other platforms.  It's considered the more "adult" game I guess because of the darker, more realistic aesthetic.  Battle Royale games like these don't really interest me one way or another.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 20, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> How is it not? I just downloaded and played it on my phone.


Oh, I misunderstood your question. I thought you were asking if pubg mobile somehow was my kind of game.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 20, 2018)

I logged into this game using my Facebook account. How the hell do I change screen name? Last thing I need is my name and picture all over the place when I'm playing. Seriously, I consider shit like this a security risk.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 20, 2018)

Xzi said:


> True, it's also about MS/Sony/Nintendo being stingy.  The one modern example of crossplay is Rocket League.


It's just Sony. Rocket League has crossplay between Xbox and Switch, along with PC. As does/will Minecraft, once the new port is finished and released for Switch. There are other games that have MS/Nintendo crossplay IIRC.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone tested Bluetooth controller?


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 20, 2018)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Anyone tested Bluetooth controller?


Tried it. Doesn't work :/


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Mar 20, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Tried it. Doesn't work :/


Well that game's not going on my phone then. Anyone try "RULES OF SURVIVAL" with a controller?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 20, 2018)

Could say it is a kind of decent/good port, runs pretty decent on my 2gb of ram, 1.5ghz octa-core phone, probably at 30fps in low settings with a bit of slowdowns here and there, but still pretty much playable 

Will keep me entertained while i wait for fortnite to come to android devices at a later date


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 20, 2018)

I'll probably play this game as a guest until they fix the screen name / character name situation. Again, don't like running around with my real name and picture for online play. For most Mobile games , a Facebook login is used for cloud saves but at the very least, give the user the opportunity to change their damn screen name.


----------



## ikithme (Mar 20, 2018)

If you want to be at a huge advantage over the mobile only players, bluestacks and setting hotkeys, joysticks etc, using mapping is hilarious and a huge advantage, I'm using a guest account just in case using bluestacks is banable which it probably is but meh, they had to know bluestacks was a thing as well as other android emulators.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Mar 20, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> And then the devs of PUBG claimed Fortnite stole ideas from them
> It's pretty curious how they released a mobile port after Fortnite did it huh?



Making a mobile port of a PC/console game is no easy feat, especially for a company that doesn't have a highly optimized, easily scalable engine like Unreal Engine 4. For Bluehole to have released PUBG on mobile so soon after Fortnite, it's clear that both companies were working on mobile ports at the same time, and neither copied the other. There's just no possible way Bluehole saw Epic release a Fortnite mobile version and in the span of a week, created a fully-functioning mobile version of their own.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 20, 2018)

okay, when will Jeff kaplan release mobile version of Overwatch??

WE NEED IT!


----------



## player594 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey of anyone playing want to add me as friend in this, my username is Baldyshugga. Really enjoying this game.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 20, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> I'll probably play this game as a guest until they fix the screen name / character name situation. Again, don't like running around with my real name and picture for online play. For most Mobile games , a Facebook login is used for cloud saves but at the very least, give the user the opportunity to change their damn screen name.


During character creation, if you tap on the name in lower-right corner, you can change it. Not sure of you can change the picture too or not, but you should be able to.


----------



## James310 (Mar 20, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> And then the devs of PUBG claimed Fortnite stole ideas from them
> It's pretty curious how they released a mobile port after Fortnite did it huh?


They announced on expanding to phones weeks before Fortnite did and people took it as a joke...


----------



## gempugs (Mar 20, 2018)

Apparently there are two different versions of the game being released months ago in China. The better version made by the Timi Studio Group that is much more optimised than the worse one made by Light and Quantum Studio with shitty graphics and optimisation. Unfortunately, this English version got the shitty studio's and considering the success of Arena of Valor which is made by Timi as well, Tencent is kind of out of mind in this sense..

Off-topic: Btw AOV is built upon a really dated engine of the flagship MOBA game of Timi, if there's more potential in the market maybe they will keep it up with the latest updates in the future. It's as if Tencent is still keen on testing the western market with shitty variant of their flagship game instead of releasing the full-featured one in once

And for the guys that bashed touchscreen gameplay even before trying it out once, I can say that it's quite intuitive once you get used to it, but it still can't be denied that muscle memory don't always work when there's no actual tactile feedback of physical buttons and causes mistakes. It's fun to play alone and a blast with just duo too


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 20, 2018)

I haven't played both fortnite and pubg but LOL. This competition is hilarious and good for those like these type of games. The gamers are the real winner here.


----------



## player594 (Mar 20, 2018)

gempugs said:


> Apparently there are two different versions of the game being released months ago in China. The better version made by the Timi Studio Group that is much more optimised than the worse one made by Light and Quantum Studio with shitty graphics and optimisation. Unfortunately, this English version got the shitty studio's and considering the success of Arena of Valor which is made by Timi as well, Tencent is kind of out of mind in this sense..
> 
> Off-topic: Btw AOV is built upon a really dated engine of the flagship MOBA game of Timi, if there's more potential in the market maybe they will keep it up with the latest updates in the future. It's as if Tencent is still keen on testing the western market with shitty variant of their flagship game instead of releasing the full-featured one in once
> 
> And for the guys that bashed touchscreen gameplay even before trying it out once, I can say that it's quite intuitive once you get used to it, but it still can't be denied that muscle memory don't always work when there's no actual tactile feedback of physical buttons and causes mistakes. It's fun to play alone and a blast with just duo too


I'd love to try the optimized version on my Shield K1

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2018)

I just had my first game and got 3 kills! Set to low settings on a galaxy s6 edge.
Runs very well:

    

Made me really excited for Fortnite android


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 20, 2018)

T-hug said:


> I just had my first game and got 3 kills! Set to low settings on a galaxy s6 edge.
> Runs really well:
> 
> View attachment 118039 View attachment 118038 View attachment 118037 View attachment 118036 View attachment 118035
> ...


Pfft, git gud


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 20, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> During character creation, if you tap on the name in lower-right corner, you can change it. Not sure of you can change the picture too or not, but you should be able to.



Cool but I can't seem to find a way to alter my character.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 20, 2018)

yes ios 9.0 support and im suprised the game isnt 20$


----------



## hurrz (Mar 20, 2018)

If you might wonder: My XBOX 360 Controller (OTG cable) is being recognised by the game but it does not run really well as the sensitivity is not adjustable and the buttons are not mapped (I didn't map them by myself yet).


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 20, 2018)

Runs great on my S7. Lots of fun to play. It'll hold me off till fortnite for Android.


----------



## SuperDan (Mar 20, 2018)

such a shame Bluetooth controllers don't work well i can walk ..look (slowly ) but cant shoot ect .. damn shame it would have been a nice little game


----------



## Jonna (Mar 20, 2018)

How on earth do you even control this game well?


----------



## Caserty (Mar 21, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Has anyone tried this on the Shield TV? That's the only platform I intend to get this on rn
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> Fortnite is a weird way to say "gay ripoff of pubg"


I've heard that, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## guily6669 (Mar 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Does this mean a Switch port is theoretically possible? Hm...


Totally... I downloaded it from a external source since tegra seems to be "not supported" for my Nvidia shield tablet.

At the begining was running slow and only allowed me to chose low graphics because I have the tablet 100% of time at battery saving mode.

I moved the game from SD to internal storage and activated Nvidia optimization to 100% performance 4 cores max clocks and system memory optimisation on and the game run fine and let me chose medium settings.

I killed 4 noobs but I don't like the game so I just exited and uninstalled it after, but it runs fine on the Nvidia Shield tablet with only 2GB of ram, on Switch would look way better.

And yes there was 100 players, but the ping was way too much.

Edit: I don't like those games where you do nothing unless it's realistic like Escape from Tarkov. I'm waiting is for Shadowgun Legends on Android, it will probably be the first game of high quality and GRID, though I never liked grid on xbox360.


----------



## chirogan (Mar 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Tried it. Doesn't work :/





LukeHasAWii said:


> Well that game's not going on my phone then. Anyone try "RULES OF SURVIVAL" with a controller?


Fornite for mobile said they'll support controllers _in the future._ My guess is that it wont be anytime soon. Not sure if it's the same case for pubg. 

You could always try gamesir controller keymapper. Or if you have rooted android, try controller apps with touch emulation. with the current state of these games, that is the only way you could play with a controller.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> There's no way it'd match mobile against PC, consoles won't even play shooters with PC.
> 
> But yeah, touchscreen gaming is bad.  Doubly so for shooters.


Gears of War 4 and Shadowrun (FPS) say hi. Fortnite is getting cross play. I get the gist, but it's not impossible and has already been done. The only issue is the exaggerated line drawn between kb/m and controller users.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> The only issue is the exaggerated line drawn between kb/m and controller users.


It's not really exaggerated.  Even aim assist can't make up for the speed/precision gap entirely.  This article specifically mentions Shadowrun, which had its crossplay removed after PC players were too dominant:

https://kotaku.com/5593259/rumor-microsoft-killed-plans-for-pc-vs-xbox-360-online-play

It was also about MS's plan for crossplay on the 360 in general, which was scrapped too.  I think if they bring back crossplay, it'll be limited to cooperative modes in shooters at least.  Games like Rocket League that are better played on gamepad either way, it doesn't really matter if you add versus to crossplay.


----------



## chirogan (Mar 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Gears of War 4 and Shadowrun (FPS) say hi. Fortnite is getting cross play. I get the gist, but it's not impossible and has already been done. The only issue is the exaggerated line drawn between kb/m and controller users.



FortNite's crossplay is limited by classes. 
Class 1: PC players
Class 2: Console players
Class 3: Mobile players
Players can go up the classes but not go down. 
Class 3 players can join class 2 and 1 lobby. 
Class 2 players can join class 1 but not class 3 
And class 1 players cannot join class 2 and 3.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2018)

chirogan said:


> FortNite's crossplay is limited by classes.
> Class 1: PC players
> Class 2: Console players
> Class 3: Mobile players
> ...


Makes sense, only get stomped by a superior control method if you want to.


----------



## guily6669 (Mar 21, 2018)

RLY? That means I will install that game even though I don't like it (when it comes out 4 android) I will connect CronusMax to my Nvidia tablet and PWND console and PC players with mouse and keyboard


----------



## T-hug (Mar 21, 2018)

https://kotaku.com/pubg-mobile-players-are-pretty-sure-the-game-is-full-of-1823936661

Read that after thinking I was great at the game


----------



## MasterControl90 (Mar 21, 2018)

T-hug said:


> https://kotaku.com/pubg-mobile-players-are-pretty-sure-the-game-is-full-of-1823936661
> 
> Read that after thinking I was great at the game



I noticed that too and since it does it only for a few matches I'm sure they did this as a tutorial for newcomers, which makes sense. Their mistake is to do not inform the player of this "warm up phase" for newbies. A part of that I find it a very solid and performance/visually scalable port with well made "easy of life" added mechanics like the auto item pick up and equip and more reactive controls compared to the pc/console version.
Here it is some screenshots I made with a mid-range smartphone (Xiaomi Mi A1).


----------



## AdamFX990 (Mar 21, 2018)

That was insanely quick O.O Fortnite hasn't even been out that long.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Mar 21, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> That was insanely quick O.O Fortnite hasn't even been out that long.



This port of pubg was already out months ago as a China exclusive, so Fortnite wasn't the first one with a mobile version but it was the first one in western regions. Another point to make is that the iOS port of Fortnite is a full fledged version with crossplay with pc and xone, while PUBG mobile is a different game with many adaptations and it's also available on android.

Fun fact: PUBG is getting another mobile port from a different dev for whatever reason.


----------



## SuperDan (Mar 21, 2018)

MasterControl90 said:


> This port of pubg was already out months ago as a China exclusive, so Fortnite wasn't the first one with a mobile version but it was the first one in western regions. Another point to make is that the iOS port of Fortnite is a full fledged version with crossplay with pc and xone, while PUBG mobile is a different game with many adaptations and it's also available on android.
> 
> Fun fact: PUBG is getting another mobile port from a different dev for whatever reason.


i just hope they Add Controller support .. it might just become my fav mobile game


----------



## guily6669 (Mar 21, 2018)

I just received a notification Shadowgun Legends ready to download I had pre-registered.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 22, 2018)

Gave it a whirl and found it funny everyone was only with pants (males) and pants/bras (females). I didn't get to actually play much of it but just run around, try to melee and shit like that. Playing a game like this on a touchscreen device is just absurd.

This is even worse than playing with a controller.


----------



## Exaltys (Mar 22, 2018)

I always seem like a pessimist in these new postings. Why would I want to play a shooter on mobile?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Nah, flatly it's about controller vs mouse, and mouse wins out for shooters 150% of the time.



I wonder what the consensus is on mouse versus a controller used in conjunction with gyro.  I get the opinion, that with the right sensitivity settings, and enough practice, one can truly master aiming on console close to the level that people master aiming with a mouse on PC.  At the very least, gyro aiming in addition to using the right analogue stick at the same time has significantly improved my aiming on console games that offer it.


----------



## guily6669 (Mar 22, 2018)

The thing is mouse and a good shooting game has almost infinite speed and you can use as much surface as you want, then you can change dpi on the fly on most mouse's, I just double press back on the side for sniping and double press forward or once to play with a normal gun.

Also after you learn to drag shooting on PC it gets super crazy, pros keep doing it they just throw the mouse to the side super fast and shoot right on target with a headshot in just a few miliseconds.

Controller just have smaller disadvantages when it's a close quarters game, when you need very refined aiming specially for far away aiming or more simulation like games where you need to see which few pixels in the screen move to shoot at is where it gets really worse against a mouse.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 22, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> I wonder what the consensus is on mouse versus a controller used in conjunction with gyro.  I get the opinion, that with the right sensitivity settings, and enough practice, one can truly master aiming on console close to the level that people master aiming with a mouse on PC.  At the very least, gyro aiming in addition to using the right analogue stick at the same time has significantly improved my aiming on console games that offer it.


I have no idea how much help gyro would be.  All I know is there have been several instances of pro console players getting roflstomped by average PC players in shooters.  The more aim assist you remove, the harder it becomes on controllers to play at the same level as a mouse.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Mar 22, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> I wonder what the consensus is on mouse versus a controller used in conjunction with gyro.  I get the opinion, that with the right sensitivity settings, and enough practice, one can truly master aiming on console close to the level that people master aiming with a mouse on PC.  At the very least, gyro aiming in addition to using the right analogue stick at the same time has significantly improved my aiming on console games that offer it.


As mainly as a PC player, I always found FPS games very tedious to play with joypads a part of old school shooters like doom and powerslave on psx using gamepads, joypads wouldn't even work without that little bit of aim assist. On the other end touchscreens shooters, assuming they have perfectly tuned sensitivity and no acceleration, are way more comfortable to play for me because I have a more "raw" control over the aim and feels closer to mouse aiming, yet it is of course very slow compared to a mouse.
Personally, watching gameplay videos on consoles, I always found people moving around like tanks (battlezone anyone? XD) with no awareness of what is going on around and no possibility to react in an emergency situation like any average PC player. This is not a PC vs Consoles post, just pure subjective observations so please avoid flaming in this.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah this is a pretty good fun little game. I started playing it on my phone while on the go, controls aren't ideal but the performance is phenomenal for a mobile device. This probably guarantees a more polished version coming to the switch. 

Also please stop spreading the "pubg runs better on mobile than on PC". It doesn't. Pubg has been updated a lot recently and performance has improved drastically. I easily get over 90fps on my 970 now.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 22, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Yeah this is a pretty good fun little game. I started playing it on my phone while on the go, controls aren't ideal but the performance is phenomenal for a mobile device. This probably guarantees a more polished version coming to the switch.
> 
> Also please stop spreading the "pubg runs better on mobile than on PC". It doesn't. Pubg has been updated a lot recently and performance has improved drastically. I easily get over 90fps on my 970 now.


Yeah but the xbox one versions still run like crap, so just imagine how awful it would run on switch, UNLESS, they port the mobile version, which afaik it's different from the pc/console version.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 22, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Yeah but the xbox one versions still run like crap, so just imagine how awful it would run on switch, UNLESS, they port the mobile version, which afaik it's different from the pc/console version.


Oh yeah the console versions of the game are total crap. You're completely right here.

If my theory is correct, and the switch will get this version just a little bit more polished and optimized, then the switch will have legitimately the best running version of the game on consoles.

It is different, but not in any major way. The biggest difference I can see so far is the lack of optical scopes, and overall the gameplay is more streamlined with less minor features. This is not a bad thing though, at least in my opinion.


----------



## MasterControl90 (Mar 22, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Yeah but the xbox one versions still run like crap, so just imagine how awful it would run on switch, UNLESS, they port the mobile version, which afaik it's different from the pc/console version.


The Xbox version runs so badly because of the super slow cpu (gpu is fine)... Most PC gamers called for it back in the day when xone and PS4 were released and as expected you are now getting screwed by it. Sure, some optimization is still needed (netcode wise mostly) but performance issues are a thing of the past for the most part, there is so much that you can get with a slow cpu and big maps like pubg ones are very demanding. The mobile version not only has lower quality assets and simplified buildings but also simplified physics, lowering even more the cpu burden.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 22, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Oh yeah the console versions of the game are total crap. You're completely right here.
> 
> If my theory is correct, and the switch will get this version just a little bit more polished and optimized, then the switch will have legitimately the best running version of the game on consoles.
> 
> It is different, but not in any major way. The biggest difference I can see so far is the lack of optical scopes, and overall the gameplay is more streamlined with less minor features. This is not a bad thing though, at least in my opinion.


Well yeah, in that case i would love a pubg movile port on switch, hell, even a port of the iphone x version of fortnite (with a bit of better optimization for the tegra x1 gpu) since it would be perfect for the switch and would require less from the console. Yeah it wouldnt look on par with the one/ps4 versions but at least it would do fortnite good justice.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 22, 2018)

Been playing PUBG mobile since it launched in Canada. It actually plays pretty well given that it's a mobile game. I didn't play on PC though and the mobile version is free to play (at least for now). It's not a great game but it's easy to pick up and play.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 24, 2018)

I found out it was full of bots.



Spoiler: Funny story here.



I walked into morning registration (basically a class before all classes where you have a form and you get registered then go on about your next class, or free period whichever) and was met by the usual 3 people who come in early. One of them's a boy who we'll just call 'N' for the sake of easy. He ran up to me asking how I was finding PUBG on mobile as we used to play a lot together. I turned to him and laughed because I knew it was full of bots but instead of telling him I just threw his question back at him. He told me he kept coming fourth and that he really didn't like it, so just to rub salt into his wound (oof) I told him the game was full of bots... he didn't believe me, and for the sake of his pride kept saying it wasn't. FF to a few hours later I forwarded a bunch of articles regarding the bot situation. (about 3 of them kek.)


----------



## player594 (Mar 24, 2018)

vinstage said:


> I found out it was full of bots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I heard about that. It's only for lower level players to start out with so they can get use to the game play. The bots get less and less as you level up. Not a bad idea for new players.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 24, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> And then the devs of PUBG claimed Fortnite stole ideas from them
> It's pretty curious how they released a mobile port after Fortnite did it huh?




Believe it or not, the mobile port was released in China first in December.

Do some research.


----------

